# Samsung TV erkennt Signal via HDMI nicht (7970 Ghz)



## debe11 (15. September 2015)

Hi Leute,

heute nach Umstellung meines Zimmers hatte ich die glorreiche Idee, meinen bisher rein für Gaming genutzten PC zusätzlich mit einem HDMI-Kabel mit meinem Samsung TV zu verbinden (Samsung UE32D5000).
Also habe ich meine Grafikkarte (7970 Ghz) zum einen mit einem DVI-Kabel an meinen "normalen" PC-Monitor und zum anderen mit einem HDMI-Kabel an den Samsung TV verbunden.

Nun zeigt mir der TV kein Signal des PC's (egal an welchem der 4 Ports). Über den Monitor/DVI bekomme ich allerdings ganz regulär ein Signal - alles einwandfrei dort.

Vom CCC bekomme ich zumindest die Information, dass der Samsung TV erkannt wurde.
SAMSUNG HDMI.png - directupload.net

Was kann ich tun? Wie kann ich weiter vorgehen?
Mit der Source-Taste auf der TV Fernbedienung hab ich schon gespielt - kein Ergebnis 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (15. September 2015)

Die native Auflösung des TV,s im AMD Cattalyst Grafikkarten Treiber anpassen(das ist wichtig)und eventuell den TV Eingang(an den Port wo Grafikkarte am TV angeschlossen hast)anwählen per Fernbedienung und Schnittstelle bestätigen.
Meisten haben TV,s einen bestimmten HDMI Port(siehe Handbuch) zu Nutzung bei PC.Wichtig ist die Auflösung des TV,s(nativ) und den Porteingang wählen,dann müste es gehen ohne probleme.
Sollte dein PC Monitor(nicht TV) eine höhere Auflösung haben dann dann ebenfalls auf die native Auflösung des TV,s anpassen(vorrübergehend).Ist zum beispiel Multi Monitoring nötig(TV mit PC Monitor)

grüße Brex


----------



## debe11 (15. September 2015)

Ich habe leider keine genaue Einstellung gefunden, wo ich die "native Auflösung" einstellen kann im CCC.  
Hättest du eventuell einen Screenshot oder Hinweis? 

Die Ports habe ich alle schon ausprobiert. Egal bei welchem kommt die Meldung "Die Signalquelle ist nicht angeschlossen"

Edit:

Ich weiß nicht genau, was ich eingestellt habe..
Aber auf jeden Fall hab ich alles nochmal abgestöpselt und den TV aus- und angemacht. Danach das HDMI-Kabel zuerst am TV dann an der GraKa angeschlossen - et voilá: HDMI/DVI Port 1 erkannt und Bild wird angezeigt..
Danke bis hierhin!


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (16. September 2015)

Auf was für komische Lösung die Leute kommen?Aber solange es funktioniert ,warum nicht.
Dann gutes gelingen dabei.

grüße Brex


----------

